# Uhm, hi?



## TheArtisticArachnid (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey there, everyone! I just joined this website a few days ago out of a recommendation from a friend. I've just recently become interested in praying mantises and I would absolutely love to have a few as pets. I'm experienced with other creatures, like tarantulas and spiders and what not. I've always been a fan of praying mantises but not until recently have I looked into owning one as a pet.

I'm a young canadian female, and I was wondering if someone could give me a few pointers? Any handy tips on what I should and shouldn't do with new praying mantises?

I'm also wondering if there's any species of praying mantis that's lifespan is longer than a year? In order to get into praying mantises, I need to find at least a few species of mantis that last longer than a year, to help convince my mother to let me get one.

Any helpful tips, hints, or interesting facts about these bugs would be highly appreciated!


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Dec 13, 2012)

There are a few people here that claim they have gotten the better of 18 months with some of their mantids. If you come across a post someone made claiming that, find out what they had. As for pointers, like anything, do your research before buying. Know what atmosphere you need to keep/replicate... know what you need to feed a certain species (some species do not take well to ground dwelling food, some don't care, etc.) Know what you want, for example, I love them, but I was only really interested in the larger breeds... some people only like the more rare breeds and so on. so know what you want. A lot of this is trial and error, but coming here is a good resource because most of these guys/gals already took the error out of the trial for you.  what species are you interested in?


----------



## TheArtisticArachnid (Dec 13, 2012)

Mr. Hyde said:


> There are a few people here that claim they have gotten the better of 18 months with some of their mantids. If you come across a post someone made claiming that, find out what they had. As for pointers, like anything, do your research before buying. Know what atmosphere you need to keep/replicate... know what you need to feed a certain species (some species do not take well to ground dwelling food, some don't care, etc.) Know what you want, for example, I love them, but I was only really interested in the larger breeds... some people only like the more rare breeds and so on. so know what you want. A lot of this is trial and error, but coming here is a good resource because most of these guys/gals already took the error out of the trial for you.  what species are you interested in?


I'm interested in anything really, I just love how bizarre and unique praying mantises are. I'm still looking into several different species, but as for right now the ghost mantis looks pretty enticing.

I'm slowly starting to realize how good it was to come here, actually! A lot of this site's members have useful information that will help me in deciding which praying mantids I want! Hopefully I'll be able to find a relatively long lasting species and become even more interested in these creatures.

A breeder who lives near me locally and usually specializes in tarantulas also occasionally sells praying mantises. He's talked about a praying mantis called the double shielded Madagascan praying mantis? As well as the African twig praying mantis and others that I can't remember the names of. Is there any information you could tell me on those ones? Like if they're good for beginners and whatnot?


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Dec 13, 2012)

I know the african twigs are easy to find info on, 'cause a lot of people here love them (not my thing) one thing to think about when replicating an environment is, it's called an _african_ twig mantis. so i don't know about you, but i immediately thing HOT and either really dry or really humid (no happy medium). If the idea of keeping those environments doesn't scare you (which you say you have raised other creatures in the past, so i doubt it will be a problem) then just do your research and make a decision.


----------



## hierodula (Dec 13, 2012)

Ive heard B. Mendicas and shield mantids are generally long lived. You can try those out. But good beginner mantids are those that are fairly large and eat well, like Hierodula majuscula, sphodromantis, ghosts, etc. You should start with the easier ones so you can diagnose problems and get more difficult species later


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Dec 13, 2012)

Or, whatever species is indigenous to your area. Very little you have to do to replicate an environment.


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## CesarF (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm also a new here, but Welcome from Brazil!! \o/


----------



## aNisip (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome from Kentucky!


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Dec 13, 2012)

welcome from CT!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 13, 2012)

Weclome from cold delicious OHIO!


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 13, 2012)

welcome try this http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=27591&amp;hl=oldest


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 13, 2012)

welcome from cali! ive also been looking into the ghost mantids. ive been having dreams about them, i think thats a sign


----------



## TheArtisticArachnid (Jan 29, 2013)

Mr. Hyde said:


> I know the african twigs are easy to find info on, 'cause a lot of people here love them (not my thing) one thing to think about when replicating an environment is, it's called an _african_ twig mantis. so i don't know about you, but i immediately thing HOT and either really dry or really humid (no happy medium). If the idea of keeping those environments doesn't scare you (which you say you have raised other creatures in the past, so i doubt it will be a problem) then just do your research and make a decision.


So, theoretically thinking, if I were to purchase an african twig praying mantis, would I be able to maintain an exceptable living environment if I were to include a heat pad or heating lamp in with it's enclosure, and keep up levels of humidity by misting once or twice every day?

Also, I'm curious, what exactly are your prefered species for praying mantises?


----------



## TheArtisticArachnid (Jan 29, 2013)

hierodula said:


> Ive heard B. Mendicas and shield mantids are generally long lived. You can try those out. But good beginner mantids are those that are fairly large and eat well, like Hierodula majuscula, sphodromantis, ghosts, etc. You should start with the easier ones so you can diagnose problems and get more difficult species later


Thank you for the suggestions! I have them written down and I'll be sure to do my research on each one individually. You're very helpful, thank you. :turned:


----------



## TheArtisticArachnid (Jan 29, 2013)

Mr. Hyde said:


> Or, whatever species is indigenous to your area. Very little you have to do to replicate an environment.


Since I live in Canada, a lot of the wild praying mantises here are very small and short lived.


----------



## TheArtisticArachnid (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, thanks everybody for all the warm welcomes! I can see this site has plenty of friendly members who are willing to help. I think I'll definitly stick around.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 29, 2013)

TheArtisticArachnid said:


> Since I live in Canada, a lot of the wild praying mantises here are very small and short lived.


Hmm... another Canadian Member ............................If U are looking for Mantis I'll be the Guy lol .................


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 29, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> Hmm... another Canadian Member ............................If U are looking for Mantis I'll be the Guy lol .................


Depends what side of the country she lives on.

Welcome to the forum ArtisticArachnid. I'm also from Canada. SilentDeviL and I are in southern Ontario.

Regarding the African twig mantis, I keep mine between 75 and 80f, which is actually the temperature I like my room, so no heatpad or lamp required.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 29, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> Depends what side of the country she lives on.
> 
> Welcome to the forum ArtisticArachnid. I'm also from Canada. SilentDeviL and I are in southern Ontario.
> 
> Regarding the African twig mantis, I keep mine between 75 and 80f, which is actually the temperature I like my room, so no heatpad or lamp required.


Don't matter what side she's on .... the shipping is only 2 days ... lol .... with a 60hr heat pack it can be any where with in Canada ....


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 29, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> Don't matter what side she's on .... the shipping is only 2 days ... lol .... with a 60hr heat pack it can be any where with in Canada ....


Maybe theres a breeder within driving distance though. I imagine there has to be one at least on the west coast, and probably Quebec as well because they're more lax on pet laws.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 29, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> Maybe theres a breeder within driving distance though. I imagine there has to be one at least on the west coast, and probably Quebec as well because they're more lax on pet laws.


Mike I'm sorry to tell u .. they might be some breeder there or just keepers with few mantis , but I can Proudly tell I'm the biggest Breeder In Canada ...............My friend lol .... If u r able to keep all the species u got from me and ur self u'll be 2nd or 3rd lol ....


----------



## BugLover (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome!

So far i only have a Chinese mantis nymph, but i plan on getting a ghost mantis, an African twig mantis, and maybe an orchid mantis later on


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 29, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> Mike I'm sorry to tell u .. they might be some breeder there or just keepers with few mantis , but I can Proudly tell I'm the biggest Breeder In Canada ...............My friend lol .... If u r able to keep all the species u got from me and ur self u'll be 2nd or 3rd lol ....


Alrighty then? I hope you guys haven't scared our new friend with your peeing contest... :lol: 

Welcome aboard ArtisticArachnid from cold and snowy Michigan.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 29, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Alrighty then? I hope you guys haven't scared our new friend with your peeing contest... :lol:
> 
> Welcome aboard ArtisticArachnid from cold and snowy Michigan.


I thought I was being pretty reasonable assuming there were more than 3 hobbyists in canada. I dont care or even want to be the biggest breeder I just want to have fun caring for my pets.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 30, 2013)

It was just some of my "bad humor" and not really aimed at you, all just in fun, no ill will I swear.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 30, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Alrighty then? I hope you guys haven't scared our new friend with your peeing contest... :lol:
> 
> Welcome aboard ArtisticArachnid from cold and snowy Michigan.


Not Scaring our new friend here Just letting her know we have some cool Mantis collection in Canada as well and unknown small Breeders .......lol



Malakyoma said:


> I thought I was being pretty reasonable assuming there were more than 3 hobbyists in canada. I dont care or even want to be the biggest breeder I just want to have fun caring for my pets.


What I'm trying to say is that's tells u how bad the Mantis Hobby is in Canada .... and is true...........



angelofdeathzz said:


> It was just some of my "bad humor" and not really aimed at you, all just in fun, no ill will I swear.


I know u r lol ................


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 30, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> Not Scaring our new friend here Just letting her know we have some cool Mantis collection in Canada as well and unknown small Breeders .......lol
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that's tells u how bad the Mantis Hobby is in Canada .... and is true...........
> 
> I know u r lol ................


There aren't many hobbyists, but I've already got interest in those T. sinensis that hatched from the west coast. They have mantids at reptile expos, and there are lots of people in quebec with massive Tarantula collections that wouldnt be welcome in most of Ontario. Im just saying its possible that theres another breeder we just havent met yet. I hope there is because I'd love to grow the hobby in Canada, which is why I'm so glad to see a new addition


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome from Montana! I recommend a Ghost for sure!


----------



## Montana (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the hobby!


----------



## TheraphoMantodea (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome :balloon:


----------



## sally (Mar 1, 2013)

Belated welcome from Illinois


----------



## Qwiggalo (Mar 3, 2013)

Well if you get an ooth that lasts 5-6 months and then it will hatch and at least one will survive until 12-18 months, so that's about 2 years there right?


----------



## TheArtisticArachnid (Oct 17, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> Depends what side of the country she lives on.
> 
> Welcome to the forum ArtisticArachnid. I'm also from Canada. SilentDeviL and I are in southern Ontario.
> 
> Regarding the African twig mantis, I keep mine between 75 and 80f, which is actually the temperature I like my room, so no heatpad or lamp required.


I'm in Alberta! As far as I'm aware, there are no breeders here either that or they're just incredibly hard to find. I'll keep in mind that you two are from Canada, as I'd like to get ahold of some nymphs if possible. The adult mantids I got from the reptile show have only lasted a month since keeping them, all that I have left is my juvenile Thistle mantis.


----------



## TheArtisticArachnid (Oct 17, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> Don't matter what side she's on .... the shipping is only 2 days ... lol .... with a 60hr heat pack it can be any where with in Canada ....


What sort of praying mantises do you breed?


----------



## TheArtisticArachnid (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who welcomed me! It's nice to know there's a few people from Canada as well, I really appreciate the warm hellos from all of you.


----------

